# Nissan Sentra B14 Luxury Interior pics



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Just shot these a while ago...

















































The car exterior is dirty though


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*Some exterior shots*

My One-Piece Headlight









Front









If you want to see larger size pics, click on the link on my sig..


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

very nice car exalta. keep it up


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey thanks dude 

If anyone wants to see a more detailed close up shot of anything or the specs of any part just tell me.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

very nice and comfy looking. I sometimes miss the roomy comfort of my G20 interior. Anyways, lookin good girl, I wish I had a sunroof


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

isnt exhalta a guy?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

G2-0-0SX, I'm not a girl. That avatar is a pic of my crush. Thanks for the compliments on the car 

heres a pic of the lights on








the brights are the ones that arent on. If i turn them on, the fog lights automatically turn off.

I used to have Polarg hybrid bluish white signals for the front side and rear signals but i got too tired of them.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn! I wish I could import that interior for my B14! That PDM spec shit looks awesome!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> That PDM spec


Hey thats a new term/trend! just like JDM/USDM.
As for the importing, i want to know what parts you guys most likely need coz i'm currently talking to Liuspeed (Eshei) about it.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

very nice car, almost looks like the front end of a BMW


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> almost looks like the front end of a BMW


Check the member rides section for the Nissan BMW wannabe thread or just click the link on my sig.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

how can they call that a b-14??? for one, its newer than '99, plus damn, everythings so much nicer.
weird.
do those headlights fit an american b-14? maybe you could get a hold of a set and send em over if they do.
tell me more.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

We have two B14 models here in the Phil. the first one (1995-1998)was like what you guys have (Series 3 Sentra and Sentra Super Touring )and the second one, (1998-2001) the late model (Sentra FE, Sentra GTS and Exalta Sentra)

The headlight fit issue I still have to resolve with niky.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

cool. i'd like to hear more when you find out!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Xt, according to Niky,


> You'd need a different hood... refabricated grille also, or the Exalta grille... stock bumper would leave a gap between lights and grille... They'll all bolt on to the same body, but it's no guarantee they'll fit.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Exalta said:


> *G2-0-0SX, I'm not a girl. That avatar is a pic of my crush. Thanks for the compliments on the car
> 
> heres a pic of the lights on
> 
> ...


haah oops my bad, i can see y she's ur crush, she's super cute.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice wood grain...Master P Style ^^


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

the center console looks sweet


----------

